# Keeping crickets alive??



## billsy (Nov 29, 2008)

hi guys, i'm sure i read somewhere that you could keep crickets alive, was just wondering how you do it as it would save a bit of money!! cheers guys


----------



## ToxicSiren (Aug 8, 2008)

Just feed em. Gut load em with fresh salad and veg. x


----------



## alsner (Apr 23, 2008)

Hi, food and water works very well, not a water bowl but greens, salad & fruit etc with a high water content.

Alsner


----------



## billsy (Nov 29, 2008)

thanx! i didnt think it was as easy as that!! lol makes me feel kinda silly now :blush:


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

as already said ~ I feed them dark greens (cabbage, spring greens, etc), hard fruit (apples, pears), fish food, wholemeal bread etc plus if you keep them at normal room temp they last longer : victory:


----------



## johne.ev (Sep 14, 2008)

Keep humidity very low, too much humidity will kill them.


----------



## bustergrey (Jan 23, 2009)

if you get a larger container than the small ones they come in they will survive alot better. get some cotton wool balls and soak them in water. the crickets will drink from the wool. Like the others said feed them with fruit and veg


----------



## Pendragon (Dec 8, 2008)

billsy said:


> hi guys, i'm sure i read somewhere that you could keep crickets alive, was just wondering how you do it as it would save a bit of money!! cheers guys


Hi mate, just follow this, deviate at your crix peril. :2thumb:

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/feeder/233213-livefoods-careguides.html


Jay


----------



## Tiger Dragon (Nov 5, 2008)

and dont have them near light either, you can buy special bug grub like gel and bug dust.
becafeul wat u keep together or might munch each other :devil:


----------



## Pendragon (Dec 8, 2008)

Tiger Dragon said:


> and dont have them near light either, you can buy special bug grub like gel and bug dust.
> becafeul wat u keep together or might munch each other :devil:


:lol2:

I think you need this too :2thumb:

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/feeder/233213-livefoods-careguides.html


Jay


----------



## Roonstar (Jan 27, 2009)

As everyone above has said this is all that is needed, a lot easier than you thought.....:2thumb:


----------



## REDDEV1L (Nov 27, 2008)

Tiger Dragon said:


> becafeul wat u keep together or might munch each other


I'll agree with that.
Crix love munching on mealies, even if they've got a huge water source and food (Found out by accident when I used to leave food in for my toads to eat at their leisure)


----------



## Tiger Dragon (Nov 5, 2008)

and ive got large type meal worm (well some sorta beetle grub)
and they`ve got nasty jaws, 
but the crickets i just keep in a large tub and feed them bran and veg trimmings they`ll pretty much eat what ever they see.


----------

